# Replacing MacBook Hard Drive



## BikerRob (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay ... I know I'm having a brain fart here ... I've searched the forums, but can't figure out the first step in this process.

I bought a bigger drive for my MacBook and want to replace my internal drive with the new one. Before I do that, I want to transfer my content to the new drive (which is connected via USB). 

What's the best way of doing that? My goal is that when I install the new drive into the MacBook, it will boot right up and I'll be good to go.

What say ye?

Rob


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 30, 2007)

SuperDuper!, or Carbon Copy Cloner are both hard drive (or any volume) cloning programs.

clone your old, onto the new in an easy step by step way, then all should be fine and you should be good to go.


----------



## BikerRob (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks ... will give that a try!

Rob


----------



## fryke (Apr 30, 2007)

the new drive _is_ a notebook S-ATA drive, right?


----------



## BikerRob (Apr 30, 2007)

Yuppers! It's a 120GB SATA drive 2.5" size ... the only thing I couldn't remember was how to put everything on my current drive onto the new sucker before installing it!


----------



## BikerRob (May 1, 2007)

Thanks guys for your help ... switched the hard drives today and now have a 120GB drive in my Macbook ... nice to have that extra 40GB!!

I did run into one problem ... on each side of the hard drive slot, there are rubber "walls" that likely help with absorbing vibration or whatever. When I tried putting the new drive in, one of the rubber walls got caught and came off. I pulled them out and slid in the drive without any other problems. Everything else came together and it's working perfectly. I'm pretty sure I'm okay without having those two pieces of rubber inside.

Rob


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 1, 2007)

yeah that's for cheaper laptops with space to spare.  don't worry about it.


----------



## Satcomer (May 2, 2007)

Here is a installation video that will show you how easy it is.


----------

